# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ID of these Crypt

## daybreaks

DSC_0097.JPG

Can experts chime in on the ID of the crypt in the background?
I got the ones in the foreground as Crypt wenditti 'miyoya'

----------


## benjidog

Hey, I just saw these selling at C328, labelled as Crpyt Wenditti "miyoya".

They do look like the Crpyt Wenditti Green except this is another variation, 
with slightly elongated leaves compared to the former.

----------


## daybreaks

Ah,thank you very much.
The 'Mi-oya' were very good looking and gives a rather rugged look,just hoping that they maintain the slight brownish colour in the leaves to retain the rustic look.
But I think C.Wenditti Green has a much slimmer stalk and gives a more "Crypt" look than mine. Mine somehow resembles Echinodoras spp. though

----------

